# PC-BSD jail help



## Hawk (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm posting this in off topic because this may be a PC-BSD only issue. Any help is appreciated.

http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php? ... post112391


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 11, 2014)

The "no address record" suggest the /etc/resolv.conf in the jail is wrong.  The JID will always increment by 1 for each new jail started.  It doesn't reuse the number.  What are the symptoms?  Does the connection instantly fail?  Does it hang for while?


----------



## Hawk (Jan 11, 2014)

It hangs for a minute then times out. /etc/resolv.conf (jail):

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```
Same as host which I can SSH into.


----------

